# ApologeticsResource.com



## sastark (Aug 5, 2008)

I wanted to let you all know of a new Apologetics web site started by a friend of mine from my church. It is ApologeticsResource.com. It's new, so there isn't a _ton _of stuff on there, but you may want to check it out, if for no other reason than to suggest new material to add. 

Enjoy!


----------



## larryjf (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's another new apologetics site that may be quite good...
The Christian Thinker


----------

